# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  لطفا همه بیاید یک لحظه...

## Mrnima

سلام من تو کنکور 97 مردود شدم متاسفانه و از اونجایی که آنچنان انگیزه ای ندارم تمایل خاصی به پشت کنکور موندن ندارم
و به مدیریت هم علاقه دارم... (اینارو گفتم که شرایطو بدونید)
من اگه قبول بشم پرستاری آزاد تهران و بخوام به جاش برم مدیریت علوم تحقیقات(مدیریت جزو رشته های تجربی تو انتخاب رشته آزاد نبود و فقط جزو بدون کنکور ها بود)... راهی هست یا ن؟
کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## Mrnima

Up

----------


## Mrnima

Up

----------


## reza2018

سلام....
بهتره از یک مشاور بپرسی...مثلا افشار تو کانالش سوالارو جواب میده میتونی از اون بپرسی

----------


## Mrnima

> سلام....
> بهتره از یک مشاور بپرسی...مثلا افشار تو کانالش سوالارو جواب میده میتونی از اون بپرسی


لینک کانالشو میدی؟

----------


## reza2018

> لینک کانالشو میدی؟


کانال تلگرام مشاوره علیرضا افشار

----------


## Mrnima

هرکی اطلاع داره بگه لطفا

----------


## Zealous

> سلام من تو کنکور 97 مردود شدم متاسفانه و از اونجایی که آنچنان انگیزه ای ندارم تمایل خاصی به پشت کنکور موندن ندارم
> و به مدیریت هم علاقه دارم... (اینارو گفتم که شرایطو بدونید)
> من اگه قبول بشم پرستاری آزاد تهران و بخوام به جاش برم مدیریت علوم تحقیقات(مدیریت جزو رشته های تجربی تو انتخاب رشته آزاد نبود و فقط جزو بدون کنکور ها بود)... راهی هست یا ن؟
> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟


سایت دانشگاه آزاد بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی که هنوز باز هست  ضمنا بعدش هم منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد میتونید  باشید.
واقعا سر در نمیارم چرا سنجش اینقدر لش تشریف داره!تکمیل ظرفیت رو برداشته حالا کلی آدم پیام نور و شبانه قبول میشن و نمیرن تکلیف بقیه چیه؟مثلا من یک رشته از پیام نور شهر خودم قبول نشدم شهر دورتر قبول شدم (که نمیرم چون با رشته ی دیگری که میخوام بخونم و تازه الان شهرش مشخص شده مکانش فرق میکنه و اولویت با اون رشته ی اصلی هست شهرهای دیگه هم برای این زده بودم که با کارنامه ی سبز جابجا کنم والا نمیخواستم جای کسی رو بگیرم) در حالیکه میدونم هر سال پیام نور شهر من با تکمیل ظرفیت ،جاهای خالی دانشگاهش  رو تقریبا پر میکنه.

----------


## Mrnima

> سایت دانشگاه آزاد بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی که هنوز باز هست  ضمنا بعدش هم منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد میتونید  باشید.
> واقعا سر در نمیارم چرا سنجش اینقدر لش تشریف داره!تکمیل ظرفیت رو برداشته حالا کلی آدم پیام نور و شبانه قبول میشن و نمیرن تکلیف بقیه چیه؟مثلا من یک رشته از پیام نور شهر خودم قبول نشدم شهر دورتر قبول شدم (که نمیرم چون با رشته ی دیگری که میخوام بخونم و تازه الان شهرش مشخص شده مکانش فرق میکنه و اولویت با اون رشته ی اصلی هست شهرهای دیگه هم برای این زده بودم که با کارنامه ی سبز جابجا کنم والا نمیخواستم جای کسی رو بگیرم) در حالیکه میدونم هر سال پیام نور شهر من با تکمیل ظرفیت ،جاهای خالی دانشگاهش  رو تقریبا پر میکنه.


من دانشگاه آزادی که میخوام برم بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی نمیگیره من ترازم 7800 شد کنکور تجربی و معدل دیپلمم هم 19 و 11 صدم

----------


## Zealous

> من دانشگاه آزادی که میخوام برم بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی نمیگیره من ترازم 7800 شد کنکور تجربی و معدل دیپلمم هم 19 و 11 صدم


پس باید منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت بمونید .ضمنا پیشنهاد میکنم با دانشگاه ازاد شهر مورد نظرتون تماس بگیرید و بپرسید آیا پارسال مرحله ی تکمیل ظرفیت داشتند یا نه.اینجوری میتونید برای امسال به طور تقریبی تکلیفتون رو مشخص کنید.

----------


## Mrnima

> پس باید منتظر تکمیل ظرفیت بمونید .ضمنا پیشنهاد میکنم با دانشگاه ازاد شهر مورد نظرتون تماس بگیرید و بپرسید آیا پارسال مرحله ی تکمیل ظرفیت داشتند یا نه.اینجوری میتونید برای امسال به طور تقریبی تکلیفتون رو مشخص کنید.


امسال میگن تکمیل ظرفیت نداریم که

----------


## Mrnima

Up

----------


## Zealous

> امسال میگن تکمیل ظرفیت نداریم که


سنجش گفت دانشگاه دولتی تکمیل نداره نه آزاد کلا به گفته ی سازمان سنجش ،آزاد هیچ ربطی به سنجش نداره.

----------

